# Lingo



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

Let's try a new game. You may have seen this on the game show network. This is how it will work here...

*1.* The person who is leading the game thinks of a 5 letter word. It can't be any longer then 5 letters. It also can't be a proper name (I.E. Lisa, Jennifer, etc.) or a made up word.

*2.* The person leading the game gives the first letter of the word and leaves the other 4 letters blank.

*3.* Players suggest words in attempt to guess the word. It has to start with the same letter that the person leading the game gave. Your guess can only be 5 letters long as well.

*4.* The person leading the game then looks at the suggestions and colors the letters to show if they are in the word or not:

Red letter: Means the letter is in the word and in the correct spot.

Orange letter: Means its in the word but in the incorrect spot.

Black letter: Means its not in the word at all.

*5.* Players can only guess one word at a time. You can't guess another word until the person leading the game responds to your guess.

*6.* The person that guesses the word correctly, it's then their turn to lead the game.

*EXAMPLE:*

L _ _ _ _

GUESS #1: LOUSY

REPLY: L O U S Y

(This means there is no O, U, or Y in the word. There is an S in the word and it's in the correct spot.)

GUESS #2: LIARS

REPLY: L I A R S

(This means there is no I or R in the word. There is an A and a S but they are in the incorrect spots.)

GUESS #3: LEANS

REPLY: L E A N S

(This means there is no N in the word. There is a E, A, and a S but they are all in the wrong spots.)

GUESS #4: LAPSE

REPLY: LAPSE

(Ding, ding, ding...you got the word!)

I'll start:

P _ _ _ _


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'll start:
P _ _ _ _

Posts
I play Lingo on my puter lol, I love that game show. I watch it all the time. You would be surprised how many people can not come up with 5 letter words.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 13, 2005)

Come on LL,

Is the word POSTS, Tiff had a guess above....

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Let's try a new game. You may have seen this on the game show network. This is how it will work here...
*1.* The person who is leading the game thinks of a 5 letter word. It can't be any longer then 5 letters. It also can't be a proper name (I.E. Lisa, Jennifer, etc.) or a made up word.

*2.* The person leading the game gives the first letter of the word and leaves the other 4 letters blank.

*3.* Players suggest words in attempt to guess the word. It has to start with the same letter that the person leading the game gave. Your guess can only be 5 letters long as well.

*4.* The person leading the game then looks at the suggestions and colors the letters to show if they are in the word or not:

Red letter: Means the letter is in the word and in the correct spot.

Orange letter: Means its in the word but in the incorrect spot.

Black letter: Means its not in the word at all.

*5.* Players can only guess one word at a time. You can't guess another word until the person leading the game responds to your guess.

*6.* The person that guesses the word correctly, it's then their turn to lead the game.

*EXAMPLE:*

L _ _ _ _

GUESS #1: LOUSY

REPLY: L O U S Y

(This means there is no O, U, or Y in the word. There is an S in the word and it's in the correct spot.)

GUESS #2: LIARS

REPLY: L I A R S

(This means there is no I or R in the word. There is an A and a S but they are in the incorrect spots.)

GUESS #3: LEANS

REPLY: L E A N S

(This means there is no N in the word. There is a E, A, and a S but they are all in the wrong spots.)

GUESS #4: LAPSE

REPLY: LAPSE

(Ding, ding, ding...you got the word!)

I'll start:

P _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

Hold your horses and don't get yo panties in a wad, Jen. hehe You know, I luv ya. :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Tiff* I play Lingo on my puter lol, I love that game show. I watch it all the time. You would be surprised how many people can not come up with 5 letter words. Yeah, it's like my favorite game show and yes, some people are stoopid. 
Okay, here we go...

P _ _ _ _

P O S T S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

P _ _ _ _

P O S T S

P O R K S


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 13, 2005)

pools?

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2005)

P _ _ _ _

P O S T S

P O R K S

P O O L S

(Hint: everybody does it.)


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

poops


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

okay so new word

G_ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

You got it!

Goofy?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

G _ _ _ _



G O O F Y


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Grain


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* G _ _ _ _

G O O F Y

GAMES


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang...

G A M E S!!


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* Dang...
G A M E S!!





OK new one (love this games)

S _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Sails?


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sails? S _ _ _ S


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

songs


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Studs


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* songs S O _ _ S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

stops


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* stops Come on Lisa





S _ O _ S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

So, there's no t or p in there?

Snobs?


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* So, there's no t or p in there?
Snobs?

nope


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Shows?


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Shows? you're almost there 

S H O _ S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Okay, last guess and then i'm going to bed.

Shots??????????


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

shops


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Okay, last guess and then i'm going to bed.Shots??????????

NooooooooooooS H O _S


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

shows


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

come on guys.......want a hint ? (wear)

S H O _ S


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

Shoes ! Finally !!!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

Charms, you need to pick the new word, hurry I wanna play


----------



## Leony (Oct 14, 2005)

Pants?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

Pride


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

I feel like a doofus for not guessing shoes! hehehe

My guess:

Party?


----------



## canelita (Oct 14, 2005)

P E A C H ??


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 16, 2005)

D _ _ _ _


----------



## canelita (Oct 16, 2005)

D A N C E ??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

Dildo?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

W_ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Warts?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

water, but could be warts too. next?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* water, but could be warts too. next? You could have had us continue to guess by filling in the clues. Rules are here. Okay, i'll start a new one...
C _ _ _ _


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Candy?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Clown?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Dang, y'all are reviving some old ones which is cool but i've forgotten what my word was.




It was probably candy and since you revived the thread you can start one now, Anna.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

F _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Farts?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

F _ _ _ _

F A R T S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Faced?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

F _ _ _ _

F A R T S

F A C E D


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Faked?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

F _ _ _ _

F A R T S

F A C E D

F A K E D


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm stumped!

I know this isn't it but just to get an idea of where that C goes...

Farce?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

F _ _ _ _

F A R T S

F A C E D

F A K E D

F A R C E


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Fancy!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fancy!!



Yes. You win!



Now you pick a word.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Yes. You win!



*Now you pick a word*. Umkay.
B_ _ _ _


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Brain?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

B _ _ _ _

B R A I N


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Blows


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

B _ _ _ _

B R A I N

B L O W S


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Blast


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

B _ _ _ _

B R A I N

B L O W S

B L A S T


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Blush?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Blush? Yay! You guessed it correctly!




Yo turn.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

M _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Mouth?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

M _ _ _ _

M O U T H


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Mound?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

M _ _ _ _

M O U T H

M O U N D


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

M O U S E?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, it's mouse.



Your turn.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

D _ _ _ _


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Dance?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

D _ _ _ _

D A N C E


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Drain


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

You got it again! You're fast!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

G _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Grant?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

G _ _ _ _

G R A N T


----------



## Kelly (Mar 1, 2006)

Grain?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

G _ _ _ _

G R A N T

G R A I N


----------



## Kelly (Mar 1, 2006)

Groan?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

G _ _ _ _

G R A N T

G R A I N 

G R O A N


----------



## Kelly (Mar 1, 2006)

I suck at this.....Green?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, it's green.




Now, it's your turn to pick a word.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 1, 2006)

oh gosh this is gonna be hard....I hope I do it right.

*S _ _ _ _*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Smell?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope (sorry stupid internet went down).

*S _ _ _ _*

*S M E L L*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

(glad you're back.)

Sweet?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope. I should be cookin supper right now....but hey, they can wait (LOL).

*S _ _ _ _*

S M E L L

*S W E E T*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Spent?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

A big nope....I am sooooo just kidding.

*S _ _ _ _*

*S M E L L*

*S W E E T*

*S P E N T*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Shent!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

No honey.....or were you kidding with that one?

How many guesses to we give til we give it up? (please excuse my newness to this game)

*S _ _ _ _*

S M E L L

*S W E E T*

*S P E N T*

*S H E N T*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* No honey.....or were you kidding with that one? Sorry the *SCENT* of my fart effected my brain for a second. I'm all good now.
And it's as many guesses as it takes until someone guesses right. I guess we should put a limit though, huh?

PS:SCENT was my guess, in case you didn't catch that.

PSS: Shent is a ligit word.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, thanks, your up. (SCENT was right).


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

G _ _ _ _


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Grass?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

G _ _ _ _

G R A S S


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Gates?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Gifts? (woops, as I step back and wait my turn....both of our posts happened at the same minute....wahoo we rock!)....waiting....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

G _ _ _ _

G R A S S

G A T E S

G I F T S


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Games


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding





Over to you!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

D _ _ _ _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

DONGS!??


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

D _ _ _ _

D O N G S


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Diner?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

*D _ _ _ _*

D O N G S

D I N E R


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Dance?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, it's dance.



Your turn.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2006)

Wholy buckets....ummmm DANCE?

EDIT: woops can you say refresh your screen Kelly. Too late.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

P _ _ _ _


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Parts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T S


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Piece


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T S

P I E C E

(oops, I just realized that I made a boo boo! There was an R.)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Peers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T S

P I E C E

P E E R S


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pores?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T S

P I E C E

P E E R S

P O R E S

Know it now?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Poker?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Nope, guess again. I'll give you a clue. This word is in a catch phrase popularized by T-Rex.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Poler?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

"Feel the ______ of MUT!"


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Power?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Yipppeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

W _ _ _ _


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

wines..


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

W _ _ _ _

W I N E S


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

Weird?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

W _ _ _ _

W I N E S

W E I R D


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

Waive?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

W _ _ _ _

W I N E S

W E I R D

W A I V E


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

White?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

W _ _ _ _

W I N E S

W E I R D

W A I V E

W H I T E


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

Write?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes, it's write.




Your turn to pick a word.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

*B _ _ _ _*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Brush?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

*B _ _ _ _*

*B R U S H*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Boots?


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 4, 2006)

Bingo?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Bored?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 4, 2006)

Where are ya, Kelly?

My guess is BOOTY.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow I'm such a dork



....let me explain. First I forgot about this (cuz of at home situations)....then later I've come back to find this thread and honest I forgot the name of the thread.....was thinking "5 letter words".....ummmmm and looked through many threads.

You guys should have PM'd me, cuz this is what I call a "thread killer" if there ever was.....I'm a killer....ahhhhhhrrrgggg. Sorry guys





So anyways, *Anna you are right it was "BORED"* (oh and then, let me tell you I forgot what word I picked until I seen Anna's guess). Boy oh boy!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

P _ _ _ _


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Party?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T Y


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

ummmm....."poopy"?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

P _ _ _ _

P A R T Y

P O O P Y


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Puppy?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, it's puppy.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2006)

*M _ _ _ _*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

Marks?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2006)

nope.....

*M _ _ _ _*

*M A R K S*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 24, 2006)

Money?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep, "money"....boy that was a tricky one huh?

*M _ _ _ _*

*M A R K S*

*M O N E Y*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 24, 2006)

B _ _ _ _


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Break?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Squirral????? Come out, come out, wherever you are.....Squirral? Honey, don't make me come find you.....




just kidding!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it's BOOTY!


----------

